# Fur con in FL?



## Tatsuyoujo (Oct 11, 2010)

I believe there's a fur con in Jacksonville or something? I don't know anything about it, however. To anyone that has been, I would like some info on it. I want to know YOUR exp on it.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.megaplexcon.org/ Is in Florida, and I've heard good things about it. >.>


----------



## Jude (Oct 11, 2010)

Summercat said:


> http://www.megaplexcon.org/ Is in Florida, and I've heard good things about it. >.>


 
Again, I ask this question a lot but I never get an answer.

I've read that there is a PG-13 rating at that con. I would have to bring my parents to it, and I _really_ don't want them to see mature artwork or a fursuit with huge boobs.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 11, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Again, I ask this question a lot but I never get an answer.
> 
> I've read that there is a PG-13 rating at that con. I would have to bring my parents to it, and I _really_ don't want them to see mature artwork or a fursuit with huge boobs.
> 
> Should I be worried?


 
Mature stuff is specifically set aside in a "mature" section. As for fursuits. The implied general decency rule for fursuits is always in play and most of the um... special suits are rarely seen in public.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 11, 2010)

uh oh.. thats extra close.. looks like someone is going to their first con..? ^^"


----------



## Profec (Oct 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I've read that there is a PG-13 rating at that con. I would have to bring my parents to it, and I _really_ don't want them to see mature artwork or a fursuit with huge boobs.
> 
> Should I be worried?



I cannot answer about Megaplex as I have not been, but I did attend the larger convention in FL this year - Elliott's Spring Gathering. It was really cool and every event was open to all ages. There were some amazing artists including Nimrais (from Germany) who said it was the only U.S. event she attends, Scappo (from Bermuada) and Cooner from California. All the art in the dealer's room was either G or covered so that one would have to look for it. From what I saw, there were no in appropriate costumes and you would not have any problems with your parents at it.

The event is pretty amazing. They did a private party at Wet 'n Wild that included dinner. There was also a free breakfast on Sunday (ran a bit late - but it was free  ) and food at their pool party on Saturday night. Everything for the event was $15 - including the water park on Sunday and Go Karting on Friday. Friday night they had a special screening of Shrek that was also free for attendees.

There were about 500 people from what I heard and I am definitely going back next year.

ElliottsLiveEvents.org (if you are from Florida, they do some other events so you might want to check their site. For those of us from SoCal they are a bit too far.)


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2010)

Profec said:


> I cannot answer about Megaplex as I have not been, but I did attend the larger convention in FL this year - Elliott's Spring Gathering. It was really cool and every event was open to all ages. There were some amazing artists including Nimrais (from Germany) who said it was the only U.S. event she attends, Scappo (from Bermuada) and Cooner from California. All the art in the dealer's room was either G or covered so that one would have to look for it. From what I saw, there were no in appropriate costumes and you would not have any problems with your parents at it.
> 
> The event is pretty amazing. They did a private party at Wet 'n Wild that included dinner. There was also a free breakfast on Sunday (ran a bit late - but it was free  ) and food at their pool party on Saturday night. Everything for the event was $15 - including the water park on Sunday and Go Karting on Friday. Friday night they had a special screening of Shrek that was also free for attendees.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds really, really fun.
Oh, and its only an hour and a half drive from here!
Now, I either need to convince my parents to go or wait a year for my license.
I'll just wait for my license


----------



## Aurbis (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder if this has/will ever come to Jax? I don't think First Baptist would allow it... I hate them so.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 31, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Again, I ask this question a lot but I never get an answer.
> 
> I've read that there is a PG-13 rating at that con. I would have to bring my parents to it, and I _really_ don't want them to see mature artwork or a fursuit with huge boobs.
> 
> Should I be worried?


 
Megaplex used to be strictly PG-13. No porn ANYWHERE.

That changed (I think in '08), and they allow pornography. However, like all other conventions, they do require artists to keep adult artwork hidden behind clearly marked folders, and check badges for age before selling anything.

As for fursuits, well, huge boobs aren't really above PG-13. Boobs happen - I mean, it's not like they're flashing nipples everywhere or anything, but there are some suits with boobs.



Aurbis said:


> I wonder if this has/will ever come to Jax? I don't think First Baptist would allow it... I hate them so.


 
Megaplex was in Jacksonville for two years due to hotel costs, but now they're in Kissimmee. The Jax furs have a TON of events, from what I've heard, though.





Either way, yes, Megaplex is an awesome con and I've gone five years in a row now. If you're local, I definitely encourage you to show up.


----------



## Jude (Oct 31, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> Megaplex used to be strictly PG-13. No porn ANYWHERE.
> 
> That changed (I think in '08), and they allow pornography. However, like all other conventions, they do require artists to keep adult artwork hidden behind clearly marked folders, and check badges for age before selling anything.
> 
> As for fursuits, well, huge boobs aren't really above PG-13. Boobs happen - I mean, it's not like they're flashing nipples everywhere or anything, but there are some suits with boobs.


 
Meh, it's not worth it until I'm able to go on my own or with a friend. It'd be a little awkward with my parents.

What I meant by the boobs was, yeah, a lot of fursuits do have boobs, but I've seen some which are well made, and I've seen some which are double D sized and clearly intended for sex appeal. I just wasn't sure how common they were.


----------



## Amberyn77 (Nov 3, 2010)

Internet Police Chief, I am so happy to hear you say that. Megaplex 2011 will be my first con and I was wondering if it was a good one to go to


----------



## Kibou (Nov 4, 2010)

Amberyn77 said:


> Internet Police Chief, I am so happy to hear you say that. Megaplex 2011 will be my first con and I was wondering if it was a good one to go to


 
Im planning to go to Megaplex..it really depends if my friend is up to it


----------

